# Pit Bull Awareness Day -ABKC Show, Fun Show, Weight Pull, CGC - 10/23/10 - Tampa, FL



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

Get Your spots now, save $$$$$$$$$$

PREMIER SPOTS ARE SOLD OUT!
OPEN SPOTS ARE AVAILABLE
OPEN SPOTS ARE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE ON SET UP SPOT
10 X 10 SPOTS WILL BE $100 THE DAY OF THE SHOW
10 X 20 SPOTS WILL BE $150 THE DAY OF THE SHOW

*GET YOUR SPOTS HERE!*

Gates open at 8am. Use M.L.K. Entrance.


----------

